# taking my budgie out of their cage!



## newbirds!! (9 mo ago)

i have two budgies and they’re comfortable with me and i wanna let them out but i don’t know what they’re gonna do if i let them out. do i bring them onto my bed with me or leave them on top of the cage and see what they do? let me know please! thanks!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Have you allowed these birds to settle in for a minimum of two weeks?
Have you started getting them comfortable with your hand?
How are you planning to get them back in the cage?
Have you ensured the room is “bird safe”? 
You seem to be rushing the whole process with regard to your new budgies and you MUST have patience. 
Please answer all of the questions.

When the time comes then you should place perches on the outside of the cage. If you have a budgie playground, put it on top of or near the cage with a favorite toy and treat 

Open the cage door and allow the budgies to decide If/when the are ready to come out on their own. It is important that you do NOT chase the budgies around or grab them to get them back into the cage. *


----------



## newbirds!! (9 mo ago)

the budgies have had two weeks and they are used to my hand, they do come out but they find their way back in by themselves or ask me to go inside usually but they only like being outside for a couple minutes.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Do not force your budgies to come out of the cage.
Allow them to make that decision themselves.

Put a couple of perches on the outside of the cage.
If the top of the cage is flat, then you can put a playground on top of the cage OR place one somewhere near the cage to encourage them to explore.

Remember the cage is their "safe" place. Some budgies enjoy being out of the cage while others are more "homebodies".*


----------

